# Check It out My interior



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Finally got pics of my interior...keep in mind im 17 and dont have a job anymore.Im learning though


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice, but can you get any bigger pics?


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

very nice


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

thats all i got for now...I loaded them off of a friends computer onto my myspace page from there too here...i guess it automatically resizes them because they were some big ass pics when we put them on myspace


----------



## imapitbull78 (Mar 19, 2006)

looks good......


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

ur from rl wats ur name?


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

shit ill pay u to do my interior but i dont want that kinda material :thumbsup: looks good


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

PM Sent^^^^


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Looks good. Details on how the box is mounted and how everything was done. how long did it take?


----------



## Lucky_863 (Dec 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: Looks clean homie... much props...


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

check mine out. Im doing kinda the same thing


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=284207


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

I built the middle counsole out of wood,i have 2x4s bracing the whole thing,the 2x4s going across the bottom are bolted down.2 to the floor and one coming from in the trunck.All the top panels are removable and plan on mounting my switches there and maybe a stash spot with some actuaters or something.for the middle console it took about 3 hours to build about an hour to wrap and an hour to install.For the whole interior a total of like maybe 12-13 hours of work.I have like 72 buttons total.My headliner board was messed up and so where the sail panels but i wrapped them anyway.I have to get a new headliner and sail panels,am getting some power seats from a lexus,and might redo the whole thing next winter in black and red leather


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

I built the middle counsole out of wood,i have 2x4s bracing the whole thing,the 2x4s going across the bottom are bolted down.2 to the floor and one coming from in the trunck.All the top panels are removable and plan on mounting my switches there and maybe a stash spot with some actuaters or something.for the middle console it took about 3 hours to build about an hour to wrap and an hour to install.For the whole interior a total of like maybe 12-13 hours of work.I have like 72 buttons total.My headliner board was messed up and so where the sail panels but i wrapped them anyway.I have to get a new headliner and sail panels,am getting some power seats from a lexus,and might redo the whole thing next winter in black and red leather


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

Your off to a great start :biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

I try to keep it real :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

thats all that it took you? To do my backseat, with the buttons and wrinkle pleat it took me around 20 hours. It was about 2 hours for the headliner, 1 1/2 per door, 15 for the dash and so on. Damn, did you sew any of it, or was it just stapled or tucked? Mine is all sewn.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

The only things sewn were the piping for console and on the armrest on the door I did some diamond stitching :biggrin:...Next winter when I do the leather its gonna be like 20-25 hours of work.Got any more pics redghost?


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

The console is wood so I stapled that shit


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Nov 2 2006, 07:08 PM~6494660
> *Finally got pics of my interior...keep in mind im 17 and dont have a job anymore.Im learning though
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS COOL :biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

nice can tou tuck n roll with pleats and diamonds button down


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Sure can...had to use the original foam cuz I got laid off and couldnt afford the $30 a yard 3 inchfoam


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

you're an hour from me, how much to do buckets in white and camo?


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Need some more details^^^^


----------



## 66Kaddy (Oct 23, 2006)

damn dog thats so good work 
im 16, and i wanna do the same 
im kinda hosed right now for $$
i owe my parents for my month downpayments
and im trying to buy air ride first. 
but i plan on doing the same. 
looks like you did a really nice job.
is it just like on tv? could a bozo like me wrap in new material and add new padding to it all?


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Tons of reading and practicing...Ive picked up so many techniques and styles from layitlow then whipped out my moms sewing maching and started fucking around.Experience is the best practice...If i were you I would get and old bucket seat or something,rip it apart at the seams,get some new material and copy all the old peices and then sew it back toghether and see how it turns out.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

pmd^^^


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hey homie if I decide to have my bench seat done instead does the same price stay? and what if I want some embroidery?


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Yeah the price will stay...I dont have an embroidery machine


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

^ homies gettin his hustle on! I do work for free for club members, or trade otherwise


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Gotta get my ride going too


----------



## 66Kaddy (Oct 23, 2006)

haha i know how that is...
thats a noble way of making some money though...
i might have to get into that...
cept no one in this stattttttte seems to be into lowriderinnnng


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Thats why you gotta make it happen...when people want what you got and you know how to do it you can make bank off that shit...and get the lowrider scene started where your at.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

No one in your state? Im in WI. Practically no one here is into that. Only 3 car clubs: High Voltage, UCE, and Somos Uno.


----------

